# Rubuks Cube Source Code



## Cubemaster37 (May 7, 2009)

ich looking for a Source Code for the 3x3x3 which can used on other websites,too pls help me


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 7, 2009)

for flash you can use this rubik's cube engine

http://www.gotoandplay.it/_articles/2004/07/rubik.php

I used it once (slightly edited) for a school project/website (you don't want to know how difficult it is to switch a running flash app using javascript)

right now I'm trying to add a scramble button but it isn't going that well (the button isn't a problem but the actual function,)


----------

